# Bin sizes?



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I want to but some storage containers to turn into bin cages but wondered what size I need for females and what size would be suitable for a lone male? Any links to DIY bin cages would be great as well


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ill probably be looking at some sterilite bins at walmart soon so any advice for quart size would be great!


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

I plan to use two types of bins:

* 23 x 16 inch bins for small groups of does (3/4) who are either not pregnant, or will be nursing together
* 17 x 14 inch bins for lone bucks and lone nursing mothers or pairs of them.

I was told these would be more than big enough  plus a cage calculator tells me that they can hold 5-6 and 3-4 mice respectively.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks!! I havnt had much luck with anyone replying to my posts lol.. but that helped me decide what tubs im gonna use!


----------



## Leaflyn (Oct 21, 2012)

4mb3rNich0l3 said:


> I want to but some storage containers to turn into bin cages but wondered what size I need for females and what size would be suitable for a lone male? Any links to DIY bin cages would be great as well


Hey! I used this tutorial as a base to make my bin! Mine looks a little rough but it works just great. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hamster-Bin-Cage-Tutorial/


----------

